# Sea Tow vs. Boat US



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

I tried a search and could not find a comparison of the two services. After a few minutes on-line reviewing the sites they seem quite similar. I had Sea Tow in NC 15 yrs ago and was satisfied; they were adept at removing the sand from under my keel.... weird how that got there.

As I prepare for a +1 yr cruise/live aboard up and down the ICW and a foray into the Caribbean I wonder which is better. The services offered seem comparable. I guess the discriminator would be Customer Service (on land and on the water), availability, marina benefits...do either cover the Caribbean?

Suspect there are lots of differing opinions here and one bad experience can cloud the issue.

Thoughts?


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

We've used both. We had SeaTow initially (a 1 yr. membership was included in the sales contract), and signed up for BoatUS's service when that expired. 

The customer service of both services are comparable -- both are pretty good for both actual towing service and as sources for local knowledge.

I think the biggest discriminator for you would be density of contractors. Take a look at your anticipated cruising grounds, and map out where the contractors are. 

We went with TowBoatUS for a couple of reasons:
1. We were already BoatUS members.
2. TowBoatUS had better coverage over the range of our cruise (we did the Great Loop.)


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice post, thank you. Can you clarify "great loop" please?

I suspected it would be six of one, half-dozen of the other on the two services. We'll see who else weighs in.


----------



## cas206 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great Loop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The circumnavigation of Eastern North America by water is known as The Great Loop."


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Because I am a BOAT US member, I have that but always tab in another 165ish (I think that is it) for Sea Tow who seem to be more abundant in S Florida/Keys. 

Brian


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

F15EWSO said:


> ...do either cover the Caribbean?


From Sea Tow's website:
_
How far offshore am I covered?

We do not have any specific offshore distance limits. How far offshore Sea Tow will go to get you is only limited by the sea conditions, fuel capacity of our boats and our ability to communicate with you. If, for any reason, Sea Tow cannot respond we will assist in arranging for an alternate provider and provide reimbursement up to $5000 per incident. In most cases, if we are unable to respond no other commercial assistance provider will be able to either, so we will defer to the U.S. Coast Guard._

From BoatUS' Unlimited Towing package:

_A Service Area is defined as a minimum of a 25 miles offshore of the TowBoatUS or VESSEL ASSIST homeport. Many BoatUS Service Providers have extended service areas of up to and beyond 50 and even 100 miles offshore!_

I doubt either will go into another country's waters.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Doesn't TowBoatUS outsource to SeaTow in certain regions? I know that they outsource to Safe/Sea in our area. Although, you can buy the same coverage from Safe/Sea at the same rates, if you aren't leaving their coverage area. I think TowBoatUS provides the widest coverage, but could be wrong. If you never leave a certain region, then I don't think it matters.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

It also looks like with Sea Tow you buy coverage only within a specific franchise area where with Boat US, you're good all over the country.

I may have read that wrong though.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I think the best approach is to call both, and see which one has the most rescue boats in your area. And compare annual insurance costs.


----------



## F15EWSO (Feb 18, 2011)

CapnBilll said:


> I think the best approach is to call both, and see which one has the most rescue boats in your area. And compare annual insurance costs.


Thanks to all for the updates so far but it appears there is no clear consensus on which is better. Like many things in life it depends.......

No decision made yet but a phone call will be in order for sure. Any other opinions?


----------



## cas206 (Mar 25, 2011)

Another factor: Supporting Boat US lends your support to an organization that lobbies for boaters. That may sway you one way or the other depending on how you feel about that.


----------



## wm1999 (Apr 18, 2007)

Sea Tow operators make money by selling memberships, Tow Boat US operators get paid only if they tow. I will always go Towboat US because they are always faster because they want to get paid. Sea Tow can be less than helpful at times because of this.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

our progressive insurance policy had $1,000 in towing for about $55 extra - $500 worth of towing was only an additional $18.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

administrator said:


> our progressive insurance policy had $1,000 in towing for about $55 extra - $500 worth of towing was only an additional $18.


Good point. My hull policy has some kind of towing coverage as well. However, I would rather use my TowBoatUS policy, as Travelers would probably raise my rates for making the claim.

I've never heard of anyone getting anything other than the standard rates for TBUS. Has anyone ever heard of anyone being dropped?


----------



## bobdrawson (Jun 1, 2017)

Both are comparable. ONE KEY thing to note is if they both operate in your area. Seatow signed my up charged my card and sent me the fine later. After reading, because Seatow doesn't have any franchises in Seattle, WA, I would have to PAY UPFRONT tow bill, they then review and 60 days later I may get the $300-$5000 back. They refunded my money after I noticed that and was very upset the sales lady didn't even mention it and she KNEW I was in Seattle.


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

Cruiser friendly matters as well.

From post #7 of Dinghy dock @ Miami Boat Show? - Cruisers & Sailing Forums

You were lucky. City of Miami have contracted SeaTow. Dinghies are tagged by police and then SeaTow cuts lock and tows away. A cruiser two years ago paid a fine plus $20/ft storage to get his dink back, plus the cab ride to the impound location and then a long dingy ride home in the dark. His first time in Miami and the boat show, not sure if he will ever go back.

and, in Miami Beach from https://www.waterwayguide.com/latest-news/news/5501/miami-beach-cracks-down-on-dinghy-access-update


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

wsmurdoch said:


> Cruiser friendly matters as well.
> 
> From post #7 of Dinghy dock @ Miami Boat Show? - Cruisers & Sailing Forums
> 
> ...


Since I first saw this some time ago I decided I would never go with SeaTow. BoatUS actively lobbies against this kind of nonsense in Florida.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

boatpoker said:


> Since I first saw this some time ago I decided I would never go with SeaTow. BoatUS actively lobbies against this kind of nonsense in Florida.


Is it fair to blame the entire SeaTow organization for the decision of one local operator to take on this contract? I wonder if SeaTow themselves has any ability to restrict a legal towing request to one of their franchisees.

I'm definitely not in favor of Miami's restrictions, but I have no sympathy for a dinghy owner that ties up underneath that sign either. I use TowBoatUS, but the lobbying arm of BoatUS is a different thing. My local TowBoatUS operator has nothing to do with BoatUS at all. In fact, it's just an outsourced operator that goes by a different name altogether and simply responds to TowBoatUS calls.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Is it fair to blame the entire SeaTow organization for the decision of one local operator to take on this contract? I wonder if SeaTow themselves has any ability to restrict a legal towing request to one of their franchisees.
> 
> I'm definitely not in favor of Miami's restrictions, but I have no sympathy for a dinghy owner that ties up underneath that sign either. I use TowBoatUS, but the lobbying arm of BoatUS is a different thing. My local TowBoatUS operator has nothing to do with BoatUS at all. In fact, it's just an outsourced operator that goes by a different name altogether and simply responds to TowBoatUS calls.


A small act of retribution but that's all I got.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

cas206 said:


> Great Loop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The circumnavigation of Eastern North America by water is known as The Great Loop."


I'm wondering what sections of the Great Loop are navigable by a sailboat without having to take the mast down. For instance, could someone move a sailboat from St Louis down the Mississippi River to the gulf without taking the mast down?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Similar to what was said above I have told Sea Tow operators get paid an annual fee to provide service. However Boat US operators get paid by the tow, so they have an incentive to come get you. 

First I had Sea Tow, the one time I called them they were very reluctant to come out and refilused to come saying they would wait until high tide to see if I floated off. The few times I've call BoatUS Their was zero hesitation. That squares with the differing pay scheme story.

1 grounding....Sea Tow....poor response/argumentative/did not come
1 failed drive train....BoatUS.....great response, 30 min tow
1 grounding ...BoatUS...great response....20 min tow
1 failed mixer elbow, broken weld..... BoatUS, 12 hour tow....great response
1 engine overheat, fouled through hull....boatUS, 3 hour tow...great response


----------

